# Companion Dog Show - Exeter - 13 June



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Address:
1 Gladstone Road
Heavitree
Exeter Devon EX1 2EB Uk

The day promises to be brilliant. We have suggested a voluntary donation for entry to the premises of 50p per adult (£1 per family). During the day, to keep the kids entertained we have a bouncy castle, face painting, glitter tattoos, craft, fun and games, and for everyone we have a raffle, stalls (including Bric And Brac, Cakes, Guess The Name Of The Dog, How Many Bones In The Jar, and Lucky Dip) , hot food and refreshments such as hot dogs, chips, candyfloss and popcorn, as well as a fully licensed bar. There is Micro-chipping available by WildDogz expert Trevor Norman at a great rate, and it is advised that you pre-book for this so as to avoid disappointment on the day. This can be done by contacting Trevor at [email protected]. Award winning photographer Paul Bright of Pet Photography Uk will be with us hoping to catch your pets on camera, with all pictures being available for you to purchase from his online gallery after the event! For more info of who will be attending then check out our list of stallholders.

Photobucket

For The Dog Show (£1 per Dog per Class)

1st place - Goody Bag (kindly donated by Pets At Home), Rosette

2nd place - Rosette, Dog Toy, Doggie Treats

3rd place - Rosette, Bag Of Dog Food

4th place - Rosette, Doggie Treats

5th place - Certificate and Doggie Treats

6th place - Certificate and Doggie Treats

Child Handlers

1st - 4th - Rosettes, Doggie Treats and Goody Bags

5th and 6th place - Certificate, Doggie Treats and Goody Bag

Dog The Judge Would Most Like To Take Home - The winner of this class will, in addition to the usual 1st place prizes, recieve a CD containing professional photographs of their dog and a mounted 8"x6" photograph, courtesy of Paul Bright of Pet Photography Uk.

Pedigree Puppy (6-12 months), and Novelty, Best Veteran (7+years)-Both of these classes have kindly been sponsored by Trophy Pet Foods who will also be supplying the prizes for 2nd - 6th place in these two categories.

Reserve Best In Show (Pedigree and Novelty)- Rosette, Doggie Treats and Trophy

Best In Show(Pedigree and Novelty) - Rosette, Doggie Treats, Trophy and Doggie Hamper

Please note that the prizes are subject to change without prior notice.

Stall Holders Attending

Feline Network (including Cakes and Bric A Brac)

WildDogz  Dog behaviourist/Micro Chipping - Please note that Trevor Norman will be carrying out Micro-Chipping on the day at great rates, but pre-booking is highly advisable to avoid disappointment. Please email Trevor at [email protected].

The Exeter Pet Company

Exeter Pet Sitters

Trophy Pet Foods

Hollies Pet Care

Dogs Day Care

Wildlife Trust

C J Jewellery

Scent With Love

Cloth Bags

Childrens Clothes

Childrens Glitter Tattoos, by SNAZZLE DAZZLE FACES

Ornaments, Money Boxes, Trinket Boxes, Gifts etc

Usbourne Books

Candy Floss And Popcorn

Oldies Stall

Husse Pet Foods

RSPCA

Husse

Trailhound Charity

Vie

There will also be the Pre-Schools own fun stalls (lucky dip, Guess The Name Of The Dog Teddy, How Many Bones In The Jar, Hook-A-Duck, etc), a craft activity, and Hot Food including Hot Dogs and Chips etc. We have Face Painting, and a Bouncy Castle too!

Also award winning photographer Paul Bright of Pet Photography UK will be attending, and taking some

TRULY FANTASTIC SHOTS of the day!!!!!

If you are interesting in renting a stall at the show then please Contact Us.


----------

